# Tool Free



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

TOOL_FREE means you can perform the function without the aid of a tool. 

Think about a drill with a keyless chuck, since you don't need a key to change the bit, this is a TOOL-FREE feature


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

xkempx said:


> I'm going to buy a framer nailer, I would like to know what a TOOL FREE setting is, What dose it mean. and the MAGAZINE ANGLE what is that for.
> 
> Thanks for the Help


It means that you do not need to have a tool, e.g, wrench, pliers, screwdriver, allen wrench, etc. to modify or change something on the nailer. In a jig saw or reciprocating saw, a big feature is _toolless blade change_, i.e you do not need any tools whatsoever to insert, remove or change the blade. Just your hands.

The nailer's magazine holds the supply of nails. The nailer itself can be straight or angled, depending upon its design and purpose.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Feb 24, 2008)

IMO nail guns are angled, coiled, etc for the main reason that the company who makes them wants you to buy your nails from them. It's the old "give them the razor and sell them the blades"

Best advice, especially for DIY use, is find out which degree of angle set-up is common in your area ( meaning cheaper) and buy a gun that will use that configuration. 

If you are a pro user, get the gun that is most comfortable for you to use over a long period of time that will meet your length requirements. Some of these can be real hard on the wrists over extended use


----------



## xkempx (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Guys for the input. it all makes sence.
I'm going out on sunday.


----------



## Quiglag (Mar 21, 2008)

The reason it is angled is so the gun will fit into tight spaces. Most nail guns use a few of the same angles, so you shouldn't have a hard time finding the correct ones to use. I use all kinds of brands in my angled finish nailer.


----------



## terri_and_jj (Feb 24, 2008)

Quiglag said:


> The reason it is angled is so the gun will fit into tight spaces. .


i realize that's what the brochure says, and it is true that an angled
magazine allows you to get more nails in a smaller footprint, but it's a little ridiculous that you can get framers in 15, 20, 22, 28, and 33 degrees ( there are probably others as well)

i doubt there are too many times you are using a 22 degree gun and think to yourself " i wish i would have bought the 20 degree instead"


----------



## xkempx (Feb 18, 2008)

I got my Nailer, DeWalt D51823. It looks nice.








I'm going to be framing up wall in a basement. Now would 2 3/8" smooth shank going to be strong enough to frame.

thanks guys.


----------

